# More Coco pix



## lizardboy101 (May 26, 2008)

Well I took some more pix of the other guys so i didnt wanter her to feel left out. lol. She's just starting to shed so shes not her brightest at the moment.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

man i wish i didnt have to get rid of my blue i cant wait to get a house


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 26, 2008)

That really sux. Mom's really understanding on the whole reptile thing. Red...not so much, but he doesnt have to like it...just accept it. lol.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

well mine is more space oriented. but when i get a house im building outdoor enclosures


----------



## DZLife (May 26, 2008)

I can tell that that red has crazy colors when she has freshly shed....you know how? I can tell because her colors are great even now


----------



## Azaleah (May 26, 2008)

Aww what a cutie!!! I love her little chubby cheeks!


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 26, 2008)

She's definatley a little porker, but she's my little porker. lol. I can't wait till she hits adulthood so I can see if these colors stay with her or not. Gotta also throw in...she's much prettier in person


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

i think they will she is a smokin hot red


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 26, 2008)

thanks. She's my first and I love her to pieces...I want to breed her, but...I don't have another red to breed her to. lol


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

ya well there is plenty of time to get one. maybe one of bobbies fine tegus


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2008)

Nice pics. Is the smaller one a chacoan?


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 27, 2008)

That or get a male from Kelli at the expo. Nope the smaller one is just a normal. The Chacoan didn't want to come out for his pix. lol


----------

